# 32.0 remote



## Artorture

[I know this is 922 forum but I have a couple of questions about the remote]

Can this 32.0 remote work with a 722, with the remote finder feature? Also, can the remote be programed to control the DVD and Blue-Ray playback from a PS3? I wanted to wait a month or two before putting up the $200 lease fee, but these maybe worth while.


----------



## saberfly

The ps3 is bluetooth. The remote you can buy for the ps3 is bluetooth so im doubting any sat remote will control it.


----------



## n0qcu

Dish hasn't made a 3.2 remote for years (if ever) the remote for the 922 is a 32.0


----------



## 63thk

*Blu-Link UNIVERSAL for PS3.* Works with my Dish receivers, It in fact controls the receiver better than the original DISH IR remote. It is close in size and looks to a dish platinum remote and other than a few buttons being flipped mirrors the Dish remote almost perfectly. It also has learning. It cost about $50 http://www.blu-link.com/overview.htm


----------



## SaltiDawg

saberfly said:


> The ps3 is bluetooth. The remote you can buy for the ps3 is bluetooth so im doubting any sat remote will control it.


There are numerous relatively inexpensive devices that receive IR signals to control a PS3 and convert them either to bluetooth *or* a USB signal for the PS3.

Due to Power On issues with the USB devices, the best way to go is with an IR to BT converter for the PS3.

Sony dropped the ball, in my opinion, by not *also* providing for direct IR control of the PS3. ( Nintendo got it right with the Xbox 360, which can be controlled by *either* IR or RF.)

For those of us wanting to use *one* remote to control *all* of our audio-video equipment, I'm afraid that E* by designing the 922 to be controlled *only* by a proprietary RF signal will cause us not to even consider the 922. (Unless someone develops a fully functional IR to proprietary E* RF converter.)

EDIT: I apparently was mistaken in my belief that the 922 was *only* RF controlled. Sorry!


----------



## SaltiDawg

63thk said:


> *Blu-Link UNIVERSAL for PS3.* Works with my Dish receivers, It in fact controls the receiver better than the original DISH IR remote. It is close in size and looks to a dish platinum remote and other than a few buttons being flipped mirrors the Dish remote almost perfectly. It also has learning. It cost about $50


And this would not function to control the 922 without some future form of aftermarket device to convert IR from this remote to 
RF for the 922.

EDIT: I apparently was mistaken in my belief that the 922 was *only* RF controlled. Sorry!


----------



## n0qcu

SaltiDawg said:


> For those of us wanting to use *one* remote to control *all* of our audio-video equipment, I'm afraid that E* by designing the 922 to be controlled *only* by a proprietary RF signal will cause us not to even consider the 922. (Unless someone develops a fully functional IR to proprietary E* RF converter.)


The 922 can use a IR remote, NO adapter or converter needed. Any universal remote should work.


----------



## SaltiDawg

n0qcu said:


> The 922 can use a IR remote, NO adapter or converter needed. Any universal remote should work.


Great! I misunderstood the thread about its capabilities.

Thanks.


----------



## Rob Glasser

Keep in mind you have to turn IR on, by default I believe it's UHF Only. I'm using a Harmony One now to control my 922.


----------



## SaltiDawg

Rob Glasser said:


> Keep in mind you have to turn IR on, by default I believe it's UHF Only. I'm using a Harmony One now to control my 922.


Great, Rob.

I've currently using a Harmony 890 Pro with my 722k.

I've been thinking about jumping to Fios - absolutely no complaints about E* - but Fios has the luxury of essentially infinite bandwidth. Fios DVRs were junk when compared to the 622/722, but I understand they have a new one that allows viewing on any other DVRs in the house.

922 vs Fios. Both sound very interesting.


----------



## puckwithahalo

n0qcu said:


> Dish hasn't made a 3.2 remote for years (if ever) the remote for the 922 is a 32.0


The 3.2 remote is the standard replacement remote for most single-tuner non-DVR non-HD receivers. Still made and used every day.

Just for anyone that might have been confused by that statement.


----------

